# Mission success



## Johnno260 (20 Apr 2019)

My 5yr old has finally cracked it and can cycle, I totally messed up with her and didn’t use a balance bike, she was on stabilisers and they really don’t help, her sister who is three and using a balance bike will be ready for a proper bike soon. 

It was one of my goals this year to get her cycling, we took advantage of the Easter break and used an empty car park, it was flat and open, she had a few crashes but dusted herself off and got back on the bike. 

I was so proud of her she did amazingly. 

I can’t wait for the Thule bike carrier to be delivered now and go on some proper adventures over the weekends and Summer.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2019)

So it begins.... Another one that won't be dependent on cars for transport as they grow up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tom73 (20 Apr 2019)

Nice one  little did I know all them years back what a joy this right of passage brings.
Not sure who’s more excited you or her. My money is on the former


----------



## Sniper68 (21 Apr 2019)

My son was almost 7 when we finally got him off stabilisers!!
He started racing the same year and still does now(he’s 11). 
He’s ridden in France with me,done a couple of Sportives and he’s now beating me up the steep climbs
We did a very hot 26miles yesterday 
Well done with yours it really opens up their World.


----------

